# Crappie Masters - Lake Talquin



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Just arrived at Lake Talquin to get a little prefishing in before the Crappie Master Tournament kicks off on Friday. 

The tournament will run Friday from 7-3 and Saturday 7-3. Teams are considered 1 or 2 people fishing one vessel. The best 7 fish are weighed each day, making it a 14 fish total weight over the two day tournament period. Pays out top 10 teams, expecting 40-50 teams. 

From what I've seen the past two days the fish are biting well. Forecast is showing favorable conditions from now until tournament time so I expect a really good two day weight will be need to win. Guessing now before I prefish, I'd guess 25lbs. That's just shy of a 2lb average on 7 fish each day— most lakes would kill for an event like that. 

Probably won't post too much until after the tournament as some eyes may be wondering. 

Wish my partner and I good luck. Also, prayers that everyone will be safe traveling and fishing. Lots of people here from all over the country for this tournament. 

Looking forward to my first crappie tournament!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Let's get a poll going to see what the two day weight will be of 7 fish each day. 

I'll kick it off — 25lbs 8oz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Myself and a couple of buddies will be there to observe the weigh-in. We won't be participating.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck in the tournament!

I'll guess 22# 4oz.


----------



## swifgriff (Jun 30, 2016)

24.7


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

20,75


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

26.2 is my guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

A whopping 27.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

$1 Bob...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck ! 21.6 lbs.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

19.75
gOOD lUCK sKIFFY!


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

26.8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

23lbs 1 oz


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Had a good first day prefishing. It is my partners first time fishing this lake. He said he ain't ever lost so much lead in his life lol. Talquin does not have a shortage of snags. Think we went through 40 jig heads today. Rumors of it's going to take 14-15lbs a day to win, but that is just rumors. I'm guessing 12-14 a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

